# Guns And Ammo Production Maxed Out: “This is a Society Preparing For War”



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Very interesting read, There is another thing to consider and that is that our government has closed down many of their ammunition manufacturing plants, Lake City may be the last small ammo manufacture for the government and when the USA went to war with Iraq you couldn't get ammo as the manufactures that make commercial ammo was busy making all they can for the government.

Guns And Ammo Production Maxed Out: "This is a Society Preparing For War"


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

I've managed to fill a garage and a climate controlled storage unit full of ammo components in almost 10 years....I can wait! Headed to the range tomorrow ...Its nice and peaceful out there!


----------



## windsearcher (Nov 8, 2012)

yeah, had read about the ammo mfg's as well as weapons mfg's all runnning 2 & 3 shifts as hard as they can..... still several months out on several products. Going to be interesting. As much as I hate "Zero" he is doing a great job to help sales and profits of the firearm & defense industry isn't he??


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Interesting read. Kinda sobering too! It really kind of makes you wonder...


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

My biggest concern is that it is too late to get what is needed to protect my family and my community from tyranny & chaos.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Wouldn't really get worked up about all this too much. Things will ease up on the ammo and firearms and the panic will move to some other issue. Maybe water?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> Wouldn't really get worked up about all this too much. Things will ease up on the ammo and firearms and the panic will move to some other issue. Maybe water?


You are probably right, but not until some damage is done to the citizens rights and future well being, they never give up!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> Wouldn't really get worked up about all this too much. Things will ease up on the ammo and firearms and the panic will move to some other issue. Maybe water?


looks like 9 months for ammo, 6 to 9 months for reloading supplies.
At the rate The Kenyan Usurper is going we might be in conflict by then.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

9 months. Hmm. Makes me think that will be about the time these new buyers will need to make credit card payment.
After 2008 and early 2009 big buy I scored some pretty good bargains on people who needed to "unload" and pay off
their bills. Those paying $800 for a 1000 rounds of 223/5.56mm right now might be in fire sale mode next year by 
this time. Well especially around Christmas and they need "room" on their credit cards.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree with you Ripon, I am waiting in the wings, I promise you.

I was well stocked before this and will be able to weather the storm for a year or so. Just taking advantage of the situation to go balls to the wall in paying down both my credit cards...the only two debts I still have left. Cant wait to get both of those 600 lbs gorillas off my shoulders. I will have so much more freedom when I do and I plan to capitalize on it! Hopefully there are some good deals by stupid people to take advantage of.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't tell them we are ready for them ,let it be a surprise. After all the Government keeps say it is just a hand full of red necks clinging to their guns and religion that are buying all of the weapon and ammo. Let them think that. By the why that was a quote from the King


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

"This is a society preparing for war." You know, ordinarily that would seem to be an outrageous exaggeration, but in thinking about it further, I think that it is actually a fair statement.

If street thugs and inner city gangs did not have guns and act like drug-crazed bloodthirsty maniacs, a lot of people would probably not buy guns for protection. If local and state governments could afford more law enforcement officers to keep the peace and respond in a prompt manner when citizens need life-saving intervention, fewer people would own guns. 

But we all know that neither of those things are going to happen, that we really are on our own when it all comes down, and so people are buying guns and ammo to deal with these realities.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Not sure.

Some think that "bans" will prevent them from obtaining guns in the future so they are rushing to buy right now. Others (probably very few though) openly perceive our economy on the edge of reality and capable of falling flat on its face and figure they will need to protect themselves when that happens. Even fewer recognize the reason behind the 2nd Amendment - to prevent tyranny and that our government is acting a lot like an English King of the 1700's.



Verteidiger said:


> "This is a society preparing for war." You know, ordinarily that would seem to be an outrageous exaggeration, but in thinking about it further, I think that it is actually a fair statement.
> 
> If street thugs and inner city gangs did not have guns and act like drug-crazed bloodthirsty maniacs, a lot of people would probably not buy guns for protection. If local and state governments could afford more law enforcement officers to keep the peace and respond in a prompt manner when citizens need life-saving intervention, fewer people would own guns.
> 
> But we all know that neither of those things are going to happen, that we really are on our own when it all comes down, and so people are buying guns and ammo to deal with these realities.


----------



## BaggerBob (Feb 16, 2013)

Yepper! As a reloader of about 50 years, I have always kept a good supply of ammo (23 calibers) on hand for my family's use. As with anything, "buying as needed" doesn't work so well during a shortage. Looking ahead with a plan sure beats looking back with regret. I hit the range at every opportunity...see ya there!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> We don't need more cops. We need them to concentrate on taking out bad guys---NOT stop-sign blowers, speeders and seat belt shirkers


Oh, I agree with you - not advocating for more police - my comments were people are buying guns now because police are not responding to routine calls as much.

Budget cuts to law enforcement are another valid reason (of many I can think of) for why people should provide for their own self-defense and home protection.

Anyone notice the news coverage about the police in Southern California being spread so thin because of the manhunt for one of their own, and the around-the-clock protection being given to the families of the people named in his online rant, that police were telling the citizenry that response times would be delayed, and other calls would not be responded to at all?

Not the kind of message I would like to hear being broadcast in my city - oh, the cops are too busy with other problems, so flash mob shoplifters have an open season.

I was in L.A. on business - headed out to go get some dinner - people at the hotel warned me to not walk around at night - called a cab for me instead. Looks like the police no longer rule the streets there, and do not rule the night either. If it ever really comes down, you'll need weapons just to survive the mobs of mayhem.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

SSGT said:


> I've managed to fill a garage and a climate controlled storage unit full of ammo components in almost 10 years....I can wait! Headed to the range tomorrow ...Its nice and peaceful out there!


Yup, kinda like shooting practice in a church on Superbowl Sunday... Ammo sales customers like the amateurs driving up prices now is alot like "Beanie Babys" Get on the band wagon too late like whats going on right now, and you'll end up paying way too much for even .22's And eventually someone ends up with a lot of seriously over-priced beans. I wonder who gets stuck with all those beans?
And "Beanie Babies" aren't even filled with real beans but plastic pellets! You would think that if times really got bad, that you could rip the seams on those little b*stards and cook and eat the beans! What a crock...

punch


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> Yes,I'm preparing for "war" with thugs,gangs,lowlives and those who haven't prepared. Hopefully police and military will have some morals and adhere to their oaths


bwa ha ha urg ha ha "Hopefully police and military will have some morals and adhere to their oaths" my goodness, that was funny oh ohh ohhh bwah ha ha ha haaaa!


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

So, you can't buy ammo around here, at all. We got some .243 Win at Walmart, but that is almost gone too. So if you don't have it, you won't be able to get it for quite a while, I guess. Oh, they had ammo for shot guns.


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

Like a lot of you, I stocked up all last year. AR, Mossberg, and Glock. I tried to keep it simple and consistent. .223 -12 gauge - 9mm. 

A couple days ago, by chance, I found a new Glock 17 Gen 4, in a small-local gun store. I bought it for $519. 

He said he had a delivery about 30 minutes ago, and this is his last one. "Everything sells out as fast as it comes in."


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

Last week I went to Gander Mountain, and they were selling Glock's for $700. But it didn't matter, people were lined up. They are sold out now. Gander Mountain bragged about their HUGE inventory. Now, they don't have sht.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> Like a lot of you, I stocked up all last year. AR, Mossberg, and Glock. I tried to keep it simple and consistent. .223 -12 gauge - 9mm.
> 
> A couple days ago, by chance, I found a new Glock 17 Gen 4, in a small-local gun store. I bought it for $519.
> 
> He said he had a delivery about 30 minutes ago, and this is his last one. "Everything sells out as fast as it comes in."


Thats a good price. the Gen 3 is going for $529.00 here and the Gen 4 is going for $579.00, I'll likely get the Gen 3. Nice grab!

punch


----------

